# Fridge Magnets...



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fridge magnets are fun!!! I'll show you mine and you show me yours??? :crazy:


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

Most of the Cs should actually be Gs, but I don't have any Gs.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

My camera is on the fritz....so, I will just tell you my favourite one...it reads:

"You will do foolish things, but do them with enthusiasm".


----------



## Sunflower (Mar 31, 2010)

green one: "For every difficult and complicated question there is an answer that is simple, easily understood and wrong." - H L Mencken

blue one: Those who say it can't be done shouldn't interrupt the people doing it

cutouts:
- Guy waiting for a train: "Oh great. Our train is 48sec late. And now it's 49sac late. No wait, now it's 50sec late."
- Guy: "My arse might might be be dumb, but I'm not a dumb arse".
- No seriously, for some reason every time he gets on that computer it crashes! (Crash test dummy at computer)

I have more ladybugs, but I need to re-glue the magnets.

@shannonline - SNAP!! (Beyond blue magnets)


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I had cute fridge magnets

We basically have ones for pizza places and a card shop
and some basic black ones haha : )


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't pay much attention to fridge magnets, but we have a few one and they're funny... my favourite is that with a monkey.. basically it says:" I used to be aboulic, but I'm not sure anymore."


----------



## imchristinak (Apr 29, 2010)

unfortunately my family is not particular with the magnets that we use and it's a bunch of random that i'd rather not share.
but pretty cool fridge art guys!


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

*Washer and Dryer Magnets!*

I actually also have magnets on my washer and dryer...it makes doing laundry more fun because they are mostly travel magnets and it reminds me of where I've been and where I'm dreaming of going!


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

eeee! these are awesome. 
our fridge is dull-lookin', but it does have a shit ton of magnetic poetry (their topic is college, so vocab is pretty limited). i would just stand and rearrange these things with the devotion i should be directing towards my studies. 
in the end they sound kinda funny but it's inevitable:


"when some live life like computers they say i need to inhale more of your art, but only after this long sleep."
"dance around and spring up"
"that mean cat scared big brother"
"science is like a game"
"ask why and be"
"as long as she can get you under her will"
"if time was a philosophy i would learn how to use the night for the little mind's light"

etc.
the others are like "smoke sleep study" and "drink through college" that my friends have put together.


----------



## leosmith678 (May 4, 2010)

Well i just loved your magnets. They are really very pretty and articular. I am really grateful to you for sharing such pretty cool and very attractive. Also i got a very nice idea to decorate my fridge. It can also be used t decorate cupboards. Here are my three magnets which are on my fridge.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

My magnets are just metal cylinders. >.>

But they are super strong magnets. XD They can actually magnetize to the fridge from the other side of my finger. And if two of them attach to each other, trying to get them apart is like trying to move a bag of concrete >.< plus they are actually a bit dangerous lol... they have enough strength to snap a bit of skin off at least if it gets caught between.

But I like them because I hate when stuff is falling off my fridge.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a collection of old neodymium magnets that I removed from old PC hard drives. Strongest permanent magnets known. They are ridiculously strong - seriously, you can hurt yourself with them.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I hate fridge magnets. They are too messy.


----------



## Sunflower (Mar 31, 2010)

Just had to share my latest magnet - he is so cute and glittery!! :crazy:


----------

